# Best 3x3 cube



## eagle1121 (Aug 30, 2009)

What type of diy Rubik's cube should i buy i have a 3x3 but it turns horribly and the stickers are white when they are suppose to be other colors


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 30, 2009)

It really depends on preference.

Some people say type a is the best, some say d, some say f, some say c, edison, diansheng, whatever.

I only have a type a, so I can't help, but I have heard c is very good also.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 30, 2009)

Whichever kind you want.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=review+of+main+3x3x3+cube+models


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 30, 2009)

You need to use the search function, people are going to get mad. DIY type a or c from cube4you.com


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 30, 2009)

You will find no consistent consensus on the forum, as preference on cubes differs greatly within the community. I would advise purchasing multiple diy types, and seeing which one is best for you. The only cubes I hear are generally disliked are all the type a II's , and b's. Any main cube type such as A C D F or JSK (Japanese Speedcubing Kit) are all trustworthy and generally well liked. Just try one.


----------



## skarian (Aug 30, 2009)

you forgot edison

edison FTW


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 30, 2009)

I LIEK RUBIX TEH 1S U BUY IN DA WALLMART!!!11!1


----------



## Corpsez (Aug 30, 2009)

Type C!


----------



## eagle1121 (Aug 30, 2009)

thank you i will probably go with a type c
my freind is offering me a type a but i was wondering what the best speedcubing one was


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 30, 2009)

skarian said:


> you forgot edison
> 
> edison FTW



+1 go Edison


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 30, 2009)

Type d with type A core


----------



## Troy2421 (Aug 30, 2009)

It's all in self preference.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 30, 2009)

Get a Type A I, and a Cube4You brand 3x3. Those are the best two that I have tried, and when you put the cubies from the Type A I in the Cube4You brand core, they make an EXTREMELY good speedcube.


----------

